# remington 700 sps



## rifleman2 (Feb 3, 2008)

i am trying to see what are other's thought's on the sps rifle. is it a good quality rifle? i think i can get a brand new one for about $550.00. i have a remington 700 adl i bought about 25 year ago and i'm well pleased with it. i heard remington has gotten cheap. would i be better off looking at another brand for the money? i dont care to much for savage. i also thought about a new winchester model 70. how well might it go over?


----------



## jfd_82nd (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey im jacob i have have a remigton 700 sps and i absolutely love it it a very good rifle and no remington isn't make there gun cheaply there good quality my 7mm-08 is locking holes at 100yards in fact i shot a doe in the head with mine yesturday from almost 200 yards freehanded. i feel that the 700 sps would be a fine choice in a rifle


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Just go buy it. Its a great rifle and you should get years of usage out of it. And when you burn the barrel out or just get tired of the caliber you can have it rebuilt in a tac driving machine. There great actions and it will last you a long time. And theres so many different aftermarket parts for it which makes it great.

All my long range guns are built off of rem 700 actions.

lax


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In all the years I've shot 700's, I can recall only one that shot bad out of the box. The dealer replaced it and the new one shot fine. I could find nothing visually wrong with the first; I suspect the barrel may have been cross threaded when installed. This is rare but can happen with any production rifle and if it does, the only solution is to re-install the barrel.

If you can get a 700 SPS for $550, you better buy it before the dealer changes his mind...


----------



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

i just got a sps in .243. love it, took it out shooting yesterday and it really is a tack driver. great gun.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

here is a good review for the sps.

http://www.snipercentral.com/remspsv.htm

That forum is a great one for long range rifles. You should take a look at it.

lax


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

Its a remington 700 action. Theres a reason many bench rest shooters have built there gun on a 700 action. You cant go wrong with a remington


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

FWIW The review I read in American Hunter on the new model 70 didn't impress me much.Almost all groups were over 2".Description of the wood was so-so as well.


----------

